# Bi-Xenon/LED headlight assembly swap from halogens



## Andrewbbq (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a pair of OEM VW Beetle bi-xenon/LED headlight assemblies and was looking to replace my stock OEM halogen assemblies.
The issue I have is that the bi-xenon's are not plug and play with my 5-pin halogen wiring. 
I understand I need a new "modified" wiring harness and I am OK with not having auto-leveling capabilities. I only need the DRL LEDs and low/high beams to work.

There is also some "re-coding" that will need to be done as well. I gathered all this information from this thread back in 2013 which is now locked: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5611169-Hella-Bi-Xenon-LED-headlight-swap-(OUCH!)/page12

Can anyone provide information on a wiring harness I can mod or purchase to make these headlight assemblies work?

Thank you!


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

Andrewbbq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of OEM VW Beetle bi-xenon/LED headlight assemblies and was looking to replace my stock OEM halogen assemblies.
> The issue I have is that the bi-xenon's are not plug and play with my 5-pin halogen wiring.
> ...


Hi, I found this website earlier which might help!

https://www.kufatec.com/en/listing/index/sCategory/398?p=1


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Jules_r said:


> Hi, I found this website earlier which might help!
> 
> https://www.kufatec.com/en/listing/index/sCategory/398?p=1


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

holson said:


> Thank you for sharing!


Have you fitted your lights yet?

I plan to post a review of the Kufatec harness as soon as I have ironed out all the problems with it.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Wife and I just got our 2019 orange beetle cab! It will probably be a while before I attempt to get the HIDs, maybe In fall when the days are shorter and once I find a friendly dealer or shop that will help w reprogramming the car...



Jules_r said:


> Have you fitted your lights yet?
> 
> I plan to post a review of the Kufatec harness as soon as I have ironed out all the problems with it.


----------

